# What the heck is a RW "Early Bird"?



## PerryM (Oct 10, 2007)

I just made my first RW exchange - Marriott's Maui Ocean Club Feb 16, 2007 in a 1BR for 2,280 RW Points!  I'm a very happy camper - I think.

I got an eMail alert for the Maui Ocean Club since I put an alert warning on.  The exchange indicated that it was an "Early Bir" only available for 72 hours.  The definition of an Early Bird is:


*Week open to Early Birds only for the first 72 hours. 

To qualify, you need 50% of the points required prior to the week becoming available. *

Anyway we were going to be there in an II exchange in a Studio Feb 15, just 1 day off. I doubt that I can combine the two units but I'll call Marriott later to try.  2BR for Feb 16 - 22.

When I saw the "Early Bird" I quickly tried to figure out what it meant - I have no idea but the above definition.

Well, I feel that RW might get the coveted "*C*" grade this week (*A+* for my exchange) - assuming the Early Bird doesn't mean something else.

My RW account does show the exchange with no mention of "Early Bird".


----------



## janapur (Oct 10, 2007)

PerryM said:


> I just made my first RW exchange - Marriott's Maui Ocean Club Feb 16, 2007 in a 1BR for 2,280 RW Points!  I'm a very happy camper - I think.
> 
> I got an eMail alert for the Maui Ocean Club since I put an alert warning on.  The exchange indicated that it was an "Early Bir" only available for 72 hours.  The definition of an Early Bird is:
> 
> ...




Well, I'm glad that YOU got it. I have been searching for THAT same week with all of the exchange companies (I've deposited weeks everywhere) because of a major screw up of my parents-in-law . . . long story.

Anyway, I missed it by 10 minutes! Should have checked my alert email earlier. 

I just logged onto to TUG to post the news and saw your thread. The early bird means it is only available to those who have made a deposit. You must have at least 50% of the points required for the exchange in your account. Kind of an advantage for depositing before you exchange. I think I read that you've made a deposit, so you're ok. If for any reason you can't use the week, please let know.

If it couldn't be me, I'm glad that you got it! Enjoy.

Jana


----------



## abc31 (Oct 10, 2007)

Perry, the Early Bird is RW's way of rewarding people who deposit their units before they find a unit that they want to exchange.  It gives preference to those who who have already made their deposits over those who go "window shopping" and find something they want to buy.  It is a great incentive.  You've been rewarded for your early deposit!  Enjoy it!


----------



## PerryM (Oct 10, 2007)

*Credit my new cell phone...*

Sorry Janna,

That alert was sent direct to my new cell phone and I ran to the computer and snapped it up.  I did open a second page and try to figure out what the heck "Early Bird" was and it looks like something that RW is now using to entice folks to deposit early.

I will probably be depositing more units in RW since they might actually start to have some high quality units at holiday times like my exchange.

The week of Feb 16, 2008 is President's week - wow.
(My wife just quizzed me and of course I knew that Feb 14 is Valentines's Day and the reason we are in Maui that week)

So there is now an "Early Bird" 3 day window.  I would suggest that RW alert folks and stop keeping things secret.


----------



## theo (Oct 10, 2007)

*No RW flag waving here, but....*

Re: >> So there is now an "Early Bird" 3 day window.  I would suggest that RW alert folks and stop keeping things secret.<<
============================================

The "early bird" details on RW are no secret and are pretty readily available on the site. Clearly, the recent adoption of this "early bird" practice was to encourage more actual deposits, since the "provisional weeks" nonsense of "virtual deposits" quickly became a runaway train (and an abysmal failure). In order to have "at least half the points required", obviously one must have an actual (not virtual) deposit already made. This seemed to me to be a pretty innovative approach in attempting to salvage a program which was clearly otherwise "headed south" in a big hurry.


----------



## PerryM (Oct 10, 2007)

*Where is it????????????*



theo said:


> Re: >> So there is now an "Early Bird" 3 day window.  I would suggest that RW alert folks and stop keeping things secret.<<
> ============================================
> 
> The "early bird" details on RW are no secret and are pretty readily available on the site. Clearly, the recent adoption of this "early bird" practice was to encourage more actual deposits, since the "provisional weeks" nonsense of "virtual deposits" quickly became a runaway train (and an abysmal failure). In order to have "at least half the points required", obviously one must have an actual (not virtual) deposit already made. This seemed to me to be a pretty innovative approach in attempting to salvage a program which was clearly otherwise "headed south" in a big hurry.



OK, I can't find the definition - I started here.

Just where is it spelled out and how would I know that definition from the link that the eMail sent me?

In the eMail RW sent me alerting me to the open exchange there was a small picture of what looks like Woody the Woodpecker on the line of the Exchange - I'm scratching my head as I tried to figure out what an early bird of Woody meant.


Inquisitive minds want to know....


----------



## KenK (Oct 10, 2007)

You guys are ALL SO YOUNG......

An Early Bird is what old folks do so they don't have to cook....or even buy groceries.

A Red Week early bird is the week when the Better Places offer those Early Birds.


----------



## Elan (Oct 10, 2007)

It was detailed in the October newsletter I got emailed from Redweek.  From the newsletter:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Early Bird - Special Access to New Exchanges

When a new exchange week arrives on RedWeek.com, it will be restricted to Early Birds for the first three days before being released to other exchangers. To qualify as an Early Bird, you must have at least 50% of the RedWeek Exchange Points needed to reserve the week in your account prior to a week becoming available. Make sure to deposit early in order to qualify.

When you see a Deposit in Progress on RedWeek.com, be sure to:

   1. Deposit your week(s) in order to qualify for this early booking access when it becomes available.
   2. Sign up to be notified when new exchanges are added for the resorts and areas you are interested in. You will receive an e-mail when weeks are added to the inventory in Early Bird.

To sign up for a notification, just browse to a resort that interests you and click "Be notified of new postings" in the menu on the right-hand side of the page. You can select notifications for the resort or the wider region.


----------



## PerryM (Oct 10, 2007)

Elan said:


> It was detailed in the October newsletter I got emailed from Redweek.  From the newsletter:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Early Bird - Special Access to New Exchanges
> ...




Oh, I didn't read that newsletter - don't know if I ever got it, may have and just deleted it.

OK RW, you might want to add the above definition to your web site.


----------



## Elan (Oct 10, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Oh, I didn't read that newsletter - don't know if I ever got it, may have and just deleted it.
> 
> OK RW, you might want to add the above definition to your web site.



  I typically delete these also.  Just happened to read this one.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Rewarding The Faithfull*



PerryM said:


> I just made my first RW exchange - Marriott's Maui Ocean Club Feb 16, 2007 in a 1BR for 2,280 RW Points!  I'm a very happy camper - I think.



Congratulations on your super exchange.  See your faith was rewarded.

Mine too!!

I was also able to "Early Bird" reserve a Presidents Week in Kauai, Hawaii.

Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club - 2BD/2BA Villa Feb 16-23,2008 - 2952 pts.

I had made deposits totaling 3565 points, in anticpation of such a prime exchange becoming available.  It looks like I'll have to restock the kitty.

I'm a happy trader too!

Thanks Redweek


----------



## Quimby4 (Oct 11, 2007)

KenK said:


> You guys are ALL SO YOUNG......
> 
> An Early Bird is what old folks do so they don't have to cook....or even buy groceries.
> 
> A Red Week early bird is the week when the Better Places offer those Early Birds.



Tee hee!:rofl: 

WOW!!!
Tugges got both of those great exchanges...  I got an email earlier today from RW showing availability since I had requests in for those properties.  By the time I got to them they were gone!!
Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats Perry.   That's a great exchange.  I wonder if they were reading your posts and decided to give you a nice exchange so that you would give them a better grade.  lol.

It does seem that Redweek is saving the best exchanges for those who deposit first.  That makes sense.

What that will do is make it impossible to determine how well they are doing just by looking at their inventory.

They have the requests and the inventory availability.  All they need to do is map the exchanges with some sophisticated software and buy some weeks to get it started.  Hopefully, they will do something like that.

Anyone have any idea of how many exchanges per week they are completing?


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2007)

PerryM said:


> OK, I can't find the definition - I started here.
> 
> Just where is it spelled out and how would I know that definition from the link that the eMail sent me?
> 
> ...



Sorry to have potentially misled you, as the RW "Early Bird" details were (as has already been identified here by others), spelled out in the newsletter (as opposed to permanently residing right on the RW site). Mea culpa.


----------



## NTHC (Oct 12, 2007)

I as well am glad that Tuggers picked up the exchanges. I went immediately to the site when I received the email...Gone!

Enjoy!
Cindy


----------



## abc31 (Oct 12, 2007)

How did RW know that you guys were interested in the unit?  Was it originally up as a potential exchange?  Or is there another way to request an ongoing search for a particular resort?


----------



## janapur (Oct 12, 2007)

You can click next to any of the provisional weeks _please notify me when this becomes available_ . . . it says something like that to the right of the resort name. It then notifies me when anything new is available in that area; ie Hawaii.

Jana


----------



## abc31 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks.  That's good to know.

abc


----------



## mlsmn (Oct 13, 2007)

Am I understanding this correctly?

You have a deposit worth 1000 points

You get early bird notice for a 2000 point deposit
with early bird's 50% off I get that deposit for 1000 points?


----------



## janapur (Oct 13, 2007)

mlsmn said:


> Am I understanding this correctly?
> 
> You have a deposit worth 1000 points
> 
> ...



No, no, no . . . sorry for the confusion. You can make the _exchange_ with 50% of the required points already deposited. You must then add another deposit(s) to cover the difference. Having not yet done this, I'm not sure of the details for the future deposit.


----------



## PerryM (Oct 13, 2007)

*Squirrels are nuts...*



janapur said:


> No, no, no . . . sorry for the confusion. You can make the _exchange_ with 50% of the required points already deposited. You must then add another deposit(s) to cover the difference. Having not yet done this, I'm not sure of the details for the future deposit.




This is what makes no sense to me:

I have 1,000 RW Points in my account.

I get an "Early Bird" notice of an exchange that is 2,000 RW Points

Now what?  I either pay $1,000 in cash or try to deposit something and wait the 3+ days for this to happen to get an additional 1,000 RW Points.

Dah....someone else got the exchange while I'm figuring out what to do.


I'm assuming that their computer knows if I have at least 50% of the RW Points now to show me an "Early Bird".  I guess that's a motive to keep a bunch of RW Points always in my account.

Sounds like another crazy scheme that is NO substitute for just "Seeding" the inventory with top quality resorts at holiday times by the owner of RW buying those reservations on his own web site and placing them into the RW exchange inventory.

But, it doesn't seem like money is in the cards for the owner - just some squirrelly cheap scheme like the "Early Bird" and "Provisional exchange".

P.S.
If I have 1,000 RW Points in the account then an "Early Bird" exchange of 2,100 Points will never show up for me - thanks RW.

Instead of allowing me to place on-going searches for EXACTLY what I want we get these 5th grader solutions.


----------



## abc31 (Oct 13, 2007)

PerryM said:


> P.S.
> If I have 1,000 RW Points in the account then an "Early Bird" exchange of 2,100 Points will never show up for me - thanks RW.
> 
> Instead of allowing me to place on-going searches for EXACTLY what I want we get these 5th grader solutions.




I don't know, Perry.  I kind of think this might help to keep things a little more balanced.  They need to give people some incentive to deposit high end units.  Let's say I deposit a blue week that I bought on ebay for $1.00.  Should I have the same chance of getting the unit as someone who deposits a Marriott Christmas in Hawaii?  You were rewarded for depositing a valuable week, and rightly so.


----------



## PerryM (Oct 13, 2007)

*Half-baked solutions....*



abc31 said:


> I don't know, Perry.  I kind of think this might help to keep things a little more balanced.  They need to give people some incentive to deposit high end units.  Let's say I deposit a blue week that I bought on ebay for $1.00.  Should I have the same chance of getting the unit as someone who deposits a Marriott Christmas in Hawaii?  You were rewarded for depositing a valuable week, and rightly so.




This problem, the ol' Chicken/Egg problem, has turned into a rotten egg at RW - it stinks.

I took a risk and deposited 2 units within days of RW opening the exchange department.  I lucked out and got a fantastic exchange - the odds of it were 1/100 and I have 200 RW Points left in the account.  I will think long and hard before depositing more units for exchange.

The reason is that I now have less than the 50% of Points needed to get an Early Bird so I will never see those juicy exchanges.  This is exactly the opposite response RW was probably hoping for.


That's the problem with RW - half-baked solutions.

P.S.
They say "Cup half full", others say "Cup half empty", I say "hole in cup".


----------



## Phill12 (Oct 13, 2007)

PerryM said:


> This problem, the ol' Chicken/Egg problem, has turned into a rotten egg at RW - it stinks.
> 
> I took a risk and deposited 2 units within days of RW opening the exchange department.  I lucked out and got a fantastic exchange - the odds of it were 1/100 and I have 200 RW Points left in the account.  I will think long and hard before depositing more units for exchange.
> 
> ...




 Its good you did get a very good exchange because you did become one of the first to trust Redweeks new idea and as bad as it has been you did get lucky.

 I backed out about the same time for couple reasons that I didn't like about their setup and still glad I did not deposit.

 I for one hate the Provisional list because as stated before feel this is free advertising of resorts they probably will not get. These resorts do get some people to deposit just in case they could get one.

 This earlie-bird seems like it has some good points but also seems again to cause more problems!

 Perry it was great you got the trade but as you said you rushed and grabbed it. What about some family at work and comes home at 6pm and see's their notice. You already have the unit and this earlie-bird did them no good.

 It just seems to make it a race and first one on this list gets the trade. I would think more than half the deposits are on this list so that would mean a few hundred people get this notice and then need to be the first one to grab it.  

 You have people that live on their computer and will always be one of the first and others that have a life will always fail to get one so how does this make it fair for all depositers!


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 13, 2007)

PerryM said:


> This problem, the ol' Chicken/Egg problem, has turned into a rotten egg at RW - it stinks.
> 
> I took a risk and deposited 2 units within days of RW opening the exchange department.  I lucked out and got a fantastic exchange - the odds of it were 1/100 and I have 200 RW Points left in the account.  I will think long and hard before depositing more units for exchange.
> 
> ...



Perry,

You and I were both early supporters of Redweek and made substantial deposits into the system on the belief that we would one day secure a quality exchange.

You and I were both just rewarded for our early deposits with outstanding exchanges.

You and I have just reacted completely differently following these great  exchanges.  You are left with some points and now worry about risking another deposit because of things you're critical about with the Redweek system.  While I've already made another deposit and put my account back above 2000 points, so that I can access another "Early Bird" when it appears.

Are you now swinging over to the nay sayers, thinking yourself lucky to get out while the gettings good?


----------



## PerryM (Oct 13, 2007)

JMAESD84 said:


> Perry,
> 
> You and I were both early supporters of Redweek and made substantial deposits into the system on the belief that we would one day secure a quality exchange.
> 
> ...




I've been advising folks for months now to wait for the CEO of RW to show some confidence in his own company.  So far the ol' "Chicken/egg" has had the CEO being the chicken and laying the egg (He got it backwards) - no confidence in his own company.

I love that guy on TV who is the CEO for LifeLock (of which I am a member) and he gives out his Social Security number for all to do with as they please.

I'd love to hear from the CEO of RW on the fantastic exchanges he has made - if he even uses his own company for travel.

I'm just glad the timeshare gods where smiling on me the other morning as my cell phone gave the alarm of an eMail from RedWeek and I hustled to the computer.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 13, 2007)

PerryM said:


> I've been advising folks for months now to wait for the CEO of RW to show some confidence in his own company.  So far the ol' "Chicken/egg" has had the CEO being the chicken and laying the egg (He got it backwards) - no confidence in his own company.



Well, I'm still glad you got such a nice exchange, but a little surprised you view it as simply a lucky outcome instead of affirmation on your initial confidence.

I'm still confident in Redweeks system taking hold.  I think they will evolve nicely as a lower cost alternative exchange system.  Since I own multiple lock-off units that make for excellent deposits at quality yet not the branded resorts such as the "Marriott's or Hiltons" .  Each of my "B" side deposits has been reserved shortly after becoming available.  

I like the "Early Bird" feature and how it plays in to my planned use of Redweek.


----------



## turkel (Oct 15, 2007)

*2 for 1????*

Perry, If I read your post correctly.  You gave redweek 2 weeks to get a 1 bed 1 week at the Maui Marriott.  Did you consider this a fair trade?  I have read your previous posts on how well Worldmark works for you getting you Marriotts easily.  I am very curious to know if you think you got good value.  The Maui Marriott over Pres week is very nice but was it worth 2 weeks and 2 Maintanence fees? 

Turkel

This is why I will never deposit my Marriott lock-off with redweek.  What they offered for my 2 bed would not get me a Hawaii Marriott.  Something I find very easy to trade with at II.


----------



## PerryM (Oct 15, 2007)

*I'm jumping for joy....*



turkel said:


> Perry, If I read your post correctly.  You gave redweek 2 weeks to get a 1 bed 1 week at the Maui Marriott.  Did you consider this a fair trade?  I have read your previous posts on how well Worldmark works for you getting you Marriotts easily.  I am very curious to know if you think you got good value.  The Maui Marriott over Pres week is very nice but was it worth 2 weeks and 2 Maintanence fees?
> 
> Turkel
> 
> This is why I will never deposit my Marriott lock-off with redweek.  What they offered for my 2 bed would not get me a Hawaii Marriott.  Something I find very easy to trade with at II.




The beauty of a Point Exchange is that *EVERY exchange is a winner*.  By definition!  No one was holding something to my head to make the 2 deposits and no one forced me to take the Maui exchange.  I did it because it was in my best interests to do so.

I deposited:
1) One unit that cost me $405 in MF
2) The other unit cost me $465 in MF

*Total MF's cost me $870.*

A 2BR Marriott Maui Ocean Club costs about $32,000 and $1,400 in MFs per year and I got 2/3 of that (1BR) or *$932 in MFs.*

I viewed that as a fair exchange MF wise.


If you look at costs:
1) One unit cost me $2,500 to buy resale
2) The other unit cost me $6,500 to buy resale

*My total cost to buy my units is $9,000 resale.*


*The Marriott sells for $32,000 resale and 2/3 of that is $21,330.*

I view that as a fair exchange purchase wise too.



I am a happy camper.


P.S.
Then to top it off the exchange takes place while we are in Maui at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club in a Studio exchange thru II!!!!

I see no reason why Marriott won't merge the 2 units together and for 6 days we have a 2BR Maui Ocean Club during President's Week!

Would that not be THE definition of an upgrade exchange?

P.P.S.
Of course all this is on top of the fact that I believe RW is basing their Points upon rental rates.  This means that the units I deposit get RW Points equal to what they rent for (which was 100% the case) and the exchange's Points equal it's rental rate which is the case here too.

Therefore EVERY exchange is just in a Point based exchange system!


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 15, 2007)

The beauty of a Point Exchange is that *EVERY exchange is a winner*. 

By comparison!  I made the 3 deposits of the 'B' side from my collection of 2 BD lock-off units which came to 3565 redweek points, based on 2 - 1BD/BA sleeps 4 partial kitchens and 1 - Studio sleeps 2. 

The deposits at a full 50% of the MF are:
1) One unit that cost me $380 in MF
2) The second unit cost me $380 in MF
3) The third unit cost me $231 in MF

*Total MF's cost me $991 which divided by the redweeks points received 3565 is equal to $0.278 per point. I used 2952 points for the exchange so the MF cost of those points is $821*

A 2BR Marriott Waiohai Beach Club costs about $60,000 and $2,400 in MFs per year and I got it all.  (Note: I'm not certain of these numbers as I haven't seen much resale data on this place).

I viewed this exchange MF wise as a steal.

*If you look at my total cost to buy resale my three lock-off units (not just one side) including all closing costs is $2,031 resale.*

*The Marriott sells for $60,000 resale.*

I viewed this exchange cost wise as even more of a steal.

And I still have the larger half of each of my lock-offs for use, rent or exchange.

I'm happy.

P.S.  I then deposited the 1 BD/BA sleeps 4 from the other side of the lock-off of the studio bringing my Redweek point balance back up to 2063 at a now even lower $0.194 MF cost per point, so that I'll be able too see the next high end "Early Bird".


----------



## sernow (Oct 20, 2007)

Their "point" valuation is exactly why I didn't use RW for an exchange (not that they had anything to offer at the time anyway).

My resort isn't the best (Eagle Point), but the offer at the time from RW for a 1/1 for a week at Vail during President's week was pathetic.  
My exchange would've cost me $.50 per point i relation to my MF, plus anywhere I would have wanted to go would have cost me $1/point to make up the difference. I understand that they try to offer points based on historical rent values and their offer was indeed accurate in relation to the rent.  I know this because I offered it for rent and received multiple offers and rented it out in hours at the asking price (which also means that I was asking too little).

The problem is that I look at what's offered on RW and the points are out of whack for other resorts. For example, a Morritt's Tortuga (not knocking the resort, just using it for comparison) 1/1 poolside 12/8 for 1441 points? That exact week and equivalent unit can be had for $750 or less right now on myresortnetwork. A Skier's Edge 1/1 for 7/4-11 for 1,280 points? Are they joking? Did someone actually receive 1,280 points for this deposit or is there a RW "markup". I guarantee that you could rent this week anywhere for less than half that amount. 

Either RW more accurately assigns point values or the program is doomed because I'd rather just take the rental cash for my unit versus subsidize RW with it and I doubt I'm the only one.

Mike


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Trading Power*

I think that you need to to be careful on what you deposit as far as trading power from the Redweek points you receive.  I believe that the numbers of points quoted vary greatly, as the previous poster implied.  If you are in a situation were you own many different weeks/resorts you can deposit those that you think Redweek values high and use the ones that they value low elsewhere. 

The guy who's getting twice as many points as his unit will rent for is not complaining about the flaws in the valuation used in the system.  These types of variances should smooth out as the system matures. 

A good comparison if you are an RCI points owner who also owns non-points resorts is to compare what you will get PFD RCI versus Redweek.  See which points system give you the best value for your deposit.


----------



## abc31 (Oct 21, 2007)

It has been my observation that Redweek puts a high price on early deposits as well as unit size.  I put in a valuation request for a 1 bedroom unit at Affinia Manhattan for Thanksgiving week a few months before checkin.  They offered me something like 1,135 points.  I  requested  valuation for a 2 bedroom unit at Vacation Village at Parkway for late september week in Orlando for 2009 and they offered me over 1,700.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 21, 2007)

abc31 said:


> It has been my observation that Redweek puts a high price on early deposits as well as unit size.  I put in a valuation request for a 1 bedroom unit at Affinia Manhattan for Thanksgiving week a few months before checkin.  They offered me something like 1,135 points.  I  requested  valuation for a 2 bedroom unit at Vacation Village at Parkway for late september week in Orlando for 2009 and they offered me over 1,700.



If you split the lock-off at Vacation Village at Parkway and submit them separately you would probably yield over 2100 points.:whoopie:


----------



## abc31 (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought of splitting them, but I wasn't sure how to go about that with redweek.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 21, 2007)

abc31 said:


> I thought of splitting them, but I wasn't sure how to go about that with redweek.



Just call the resort and tell them you want the lock-off split, with separate confirmations.  Then submit them to Redweek one at a time for points offers.


----------



## luv2vacation (Oct 21, 2007)

I have never exchanged through Redweek.  Do the points expire?


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 21, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> I have never exchanged through Redweek.  Do the points expire?



They expire in 3 years.


----------



## abc31 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, JMAESD84!


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 30, 2007)

*A Second Marriott*



JMAESD84 said:


> P.S.  I then deposited the 1 BD/BA sleeps 4 from the other side of the lock-off of the studio bringing my Redweek point balance back up to 2063 at a now even lower $0.211 MF cost per point, so that I'll be able too see the next high end "Early Bird".



So for another 1999 Redweek points, I was able to pull another Early Bird from the system.  This time:

Marriott's Cypress Harbour, Orlando - 2 BD/ 2 BA - Sleeps 8
Thanksgiving Week (11/22-11/29/08)

So the maintenance fee costs of the points used comes to $422.47

Redweeks Exchange is definitely working for me.


----------



## aver (Oct 31, 2007)

*RW*

So, I'm trying to figure this out JMAESD84, what do you use for depositing into RW? What units are going to give best value or points? Would these have to be like Marriotts or how do we know what is higher value?


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 31, 2007)

aver said:


> So, I'm trying to figure this out JMAESD84, what do you use for depositing into RW? What units are going to give best value or points? Would these have to be like Marriotts or how do we know what is higher value?



Definitely no Marriott's deposited by me, don't own any and wouldn't pay the money for any, not even resale.

I've deposited nice, but apparently undervalued by the resale marketplace, Gold Crown or 5 Star timeshares. 

Club de Soleil, lock-ff, float 1-52, which I reserved for Labor Day week 2008 and deposited separately, studio first and then the 1 bedroom.

VV Bonaventure, lock-off, spring break weeks 13 and 16, each side is 1 BD - sleeps 4, deposited the "B" side from each.

*********************************************************

Interestingly - I offered a VVB, week 12 (Easter) "B" side, which I just acquired and got a much lower offer than for week 13 and 16.  The explanation given was time between deposit and use.... so they reward early deposits.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just received a RW notification email.  A Rams Horn Village week (Estes Park, CO) has been deposited.  This is only available for RW Early Birds right now.  

Details below:

Oct 11, 2008 - Oct 18, 2008  
7 nights
2,321 pts  	
2 Bedroom  
Sleeps 6


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 8, 2007)

bigeyes1 said:


> Just received a RW notification email.  A Rams Horn Village week (Estes Park, CO) has been deposited.  This is only available for RW Early Birds right now.
> 
> Details below:
> 
> ...




 This is one of my problems with the point system!

 We wanted to go there last week and looked and Redweek had a rental two bedroom for these weeks for $1000 for the seven days. Another had listed different week for $1700.00 so 2321 points higher  on a dollar a point  system and these rentals are offered on Redweek!  

 We decided to take bonus days at our resort instead and spen 224.00 for four days.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 16, 2007)

*My first thought...what the heck is a RW?*

As a new visitor to this site, I've just discovered the redweek.com
information in a few posts.

The write of this seems to have moved from a negative perception
to a 'happy camper' -- any more experiences to share from others?

Will this need to do to a different topic site?

Anyhow, I own at Marriott Newport Beach and we want to go to Maui
next September. I started to do a search request with II -- but seemed
like I'd be committing to whatever they find?

Insights?
Thank you,
B.B.


----------

